# mag conversion for abu 6501 c3



## zerocast (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi,
Where I can find mag conversion kit for my abu 6501 c3 and casting techniques.

tanks


----------



## Billfish (Sep 11, 2003)

Try here look under reels then reel candy if not ask Tres by leaving a message on the board there.
http://hatterasoutfitters.com/index.html


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Hi Zerocast, we're working on, I hope, the final prototypes right now for an adjustable mag kit that will work on all the traditional style and size Abus, including the 01's, as well as many other makes and models. We also have a new kit for your 01 that will convert it to dual tension controls like the higher end right handed models.

Keep an eye out in the Reel Candy section of our online store, as soon as mag kits are ready they'll be in there. We have the dual tension kits now but you'll have to call to order one until we get them listed.

HO Reel Candy


----------

